# .45 long colt...



## Hoodie

Hi, i recently bought a "Judge" from Taurus (the 2 1/2 one) and have alot of fun shooting it. I know the .410 is not ideal for self defense, but i would trust my life to a .45 long colt!!! Does anybody have any more info on this caliber?! I have yet to shoot it, but i hear the penetration is more then enough for self defense purpose. Does anyone recommend .45 LC for self defense? Why or why not?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If you're going to use .45 "Long" Colt, why'd you buy a Judge? Why didn't you just start out with a revolver meant for .45 "Long" Colt?
The Judge's cylinder is so long that the .45 LC bullet is going to be travelling for miles before it finally reaches the barrel's rifling. That's not gonna be good for either accuracy or velocity.
Further, that long, long cylinder complicates concealing and carrying the gun, and limits your choice of holster.

Anyway, the .45 LC is quite adequate—maybe even "more than adequate"—for self-defense.
You may have trouble finding it for sale, though, since its used most often in cowboy-style shooting matches, not defensive carry.


----------



## Hoodie

Well i bought the judge because of the versatility of using both calibers. The .410 would be fun to use against Rattlesnakes and even rabbit hunting when i'm at the ranch, and the .45 i assumed was good for self defense. That's why i wanted more information on the .45 though, i have never shot with it. I also want to know what are good strong rounds for me to look for in the .45 LC.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Because .45 LC is kinda a specialized cartridge, nowadays, I really don't know what's available. It's mostly used for "wild-west"-recreation target shooting, so maybe only mild-recoil loads will come to hand.
Look for heavy bullets, maybe around 250 grains, at around 900fps velocity. That should be good for self-defense. I don't know if you will be able to find hollow-points, but half-jacketed and all-lead bullets would certainly do the job.


----------



## hideit

45 for SD
hell yes
back in the day (late 1800's) the Colt SAA in 45lc was THE gun to have
now days we not only have lead bullets but copper plated and more energy with new powder technology
Hell yes it's ok for SD


----------



## forestranger

Blazer has a 200JHP that goes around 950fps out of 4 5/8" barrel. Corbon also has a 200JHP that's a little faster. The Blazer comes in 50rd boxes and much cheaper. Don't know about accuracy in Judge due to length of cylinder?


----------



## Hoodie

Yeah i would imagine it was good for self defense, i mean i can't imagine it NOT having the stopping power!!! Even the 410 at short range will keep me feeling safe (although the .45 is my choice for SD). Thank you for the information though, i am going to look into those cartridges you mentioned, and then buy them in bulk!!! I don't regret buying "The Judge" i love it, it's more then likely gonna be my new carry gun so i got to get those good cartridges  !!!


----------



## zhurdan

Personally, I feel that the "Judge" pistol is a niche sort of pistol. Designed from the outset for the "Post Obama crowd".... I know, I know, it was in development before that, but the tides were a-swayin'. What do I mean by that? I'll sum it up in a short advertisment..

"The Judge... you've never owned a gun before, but you wanna be able to defend yourself, so why not go for scattergun in a hand cannon!! Buy the Judge, you won't really have to aim with .410 shot, so blast away! There's no need for real skill and dedication to the art of pistolcraft, just buy your BLASTER today!!!"

That kinda sums up the "Judge" for me. 

As to the .45LC's effectiveness, it's heavy enough, it's just fast enough, and usually has 5 brothers following it up to be effective, IF you know how to shoot well.


Now, simmer down now, I'm not saying anyone here doesn't know how to shoot, but being able to shoot well with whatever you have is better than buying the newest "whizbang" on the market. The new movie "Max Payne" really lends itself to the HOLY CRAP factor to the .410's effectiveness, but that's just not how life really is... hence the "Art imitating life" quandry. 

Buy a pistol, learn to shoot it exceptionally well, then worry about weather or not the cartridge will do it's job when the time comes. Most times, you will find that the user is unwilling to put forth the time to become effective with said caliber long before the caliber is... um... ineffective.

All bullets hurt bad guys, it just depends on where, and IF, you can put them where they need to go, when it counts.

Zhur (off soap box)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Once again, Zhurdan hits the nail on the head.
Pay attention...and practice, practice, practice!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

The "Night Court Judge" looks kind of cool. Be real neat if the barrels were a little longer. That long cylinder makes them look a little funny. I don't know if I'd want it for my only weapon but I can see their appeal. It's a little pricey ammo for a daily driver but to each their own I guess. That round has been around a while. It's made it's point several times in our history. I'm sure it will do what you got it for. Have a blast with your new friend. Like others have said practice...As much as you can..Then a little more. Like my old Pa used to say it's a poor mechanic that blames his tools.:smt023


----------



## Hoodie

I don't want you to think im a gun newby trying to follow flashy trends (like max payne who unbelievably shoots 6 shots out of a Judge 5 shooter :O) I have good aim, do alot of target shooting and some hunting. I was practically raised on guns due to the fact that my father has been in law enforcement for decades. My other SD weapons are .357 S&W highway patrolman, 9mm berreta, .380 browing, and my dad has a mini 14, and a sig saur p229. I bought "The Judge" because like i mentioned, it be fun to hunt rabbits and snakes, while giving you good SD with the .45 long (and even with the 410) I just didn't know too much about the .45 LC thats it!!! My next gun might be a kel-tec .223 though, gotta look into it!!! Thanx to everyone who gave me helpful info on this thread


----------



## literaltrance

I'm curious what would have been said here if Hoodie had simply asked "Is the .45 LC a good defense round?"

I have no doubt long cylinders would affect accuracy at 25+ yards, but I have serious doubts at 7 or less.

As far as the 45 LC as a good defense round, my money is on yes. It's the father of the 45 ACP, after all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hoodie said:


> ..._t be fun to hunt rabbits and snakes..._


_

I would be very interested to know how the Judge does against rabbits.
Please do me the favor of either posting your results here, or sending me a PM about it, once you've given it a try._


----------



## Hoodie

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I would be _very_ interested to know how the Judge does against rabbits.
> Please do me the favor of either posting your results here, or sending me a PM about it, once you've given it a try.


You got it!!! I'll try n get pictures even!!!


----------



## JeffWard

Just carry the Sig...

Save the Judge for the snakes...

Jeff


----------



## Hoodie

The sig is my fathers though, not mine!!! My .380 browning is a good size for a conceal weapon, but i just don't like small size guns and calibers. I have a 9mm beretta, but i really much rather have my .357 or the Judge (with .45 lc cartridges)!!! Something about knowing im packing power makes me feel confident!!! Plus, although Revolvers don't hold as many bullets, i'd still rather trust my life to one then magazine handgun. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Here's a little info on the 45 LC load. Hoodie. I hope it gives you the info you want :smt023

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.45_Colt

http://www.handgunsmag.com/ballistics/45_long_colt_revolver.html

http://www.handgunsmag.com/ballistics/45_long_colt_cowboy_loads.html

I wasn't downing your choice in a gun. just gave some personal observations was all. I like the round. I don't know if I would want to carry it daily but I have shot weapons using it for years. I'm sure before it's all said and done I'll do it again. I thought about reloading that round. That would almost make me want another pistol in that caliber..heh.


----------



## Hoodie

Wow, i appreciate the links!!! I'm going to try and buy a box of cartridges online and compare them. I'll probably post the results after wards too. I got alot of info on this thread, now it's time for the fun... the "Hands on" testing


----------



## rfair

I wouldn't buy that corbon ammo for that gun. they don't recommend it for SAA/ clones. start with some cowboy loads and I'll bet they will be all the recoil you'll want. I own 2 Colt SAA in 45 and I called colt about this very thing. they said do not shoot corbons through these guns! Too hot!!
Good luck and have fun!

Randy


----------



## Hoodie

I'm trying to get a hold of some Winchester 225 silver tips, i hear those are ideal for SD!!! I called Taurus and they said to avoid the very heavy loads, not sure if i can use a P+ or not though!!!


----------



## literaltrance

Hoodie said:


> I'm trying to get a hold of some Winchester 225 silver tips, i hear those are ideal for SD!!! I called Taurus and they said to avoid the very heavy loads, not sure if i can use a P+ or not though!!!


The "very hot loads" are synonymous with +P ammo. Sounds like the manufacturer doesn't want you to use those. I'd go with their suggestion.

Anything bullet 180g or more going 800fps+ is going to be sufficient for self defense. You might have some barrier problems, but certainly no stopping problems.....so long as you can aim... :smt047


----------



## drummin man 627

Never exceed the manufacturers recomendations in the manual. Taurus says to not exceed a 255 gr projectile @ 900 fps. That's an M.E. rating of 458 ftlbs.


----------



## Hoodie

Well like i said, iv been hearing a lot of good things about the Winchester 225 silver tips for accuracy and SD, so I'll probably get a few boxes of those!!! When in the car, I'll most likely have it loaded with 2 or 1 buck shots followed by all .45's. I need to establish a good aim with it though, iv barely used it D:


----------



## JohnnyFlake

At 25 feet or less, I would not down play the .410 stopping power, however, I am speaking of .410 rifle slug loads, not shot loads. They are devastating a close range. The .410 rifle slug load is probably easier to find than .45 LC rounds and are certainly much easier on the pocket book!


----------



## StatesRights

Here's a point that seems to be missed....
The .45 ACP was developed to emulate the ballistics and stopping power of the .45 Colt (proper name, "Long Colt" is just a nickname). Colt wanted to harness the excellent stopping power of the .45 Colt in a semi-automatic pistol for use with the military. 
So to answer your question, the .45 Colt is an excellent manstopper.


----------



## JeffWard

JohnnyFlake said:


> At 25 feet or less, I would not down play the .410 stopping power, however, I am speaking of .410 rifle slug loads, not shot loads. They are devastating a close range. The .410 rifle slug load is probably easier to find than .45 LC rounds and are certainly much easier on the pocket book!


Ballistics for a .410 Slug... Just fine...

JW


----------



## benzuncle

Hoodie, congrats or your purchase. A lot has been covered that I don't need to repeat. georgia-arms.com has 45LC ammo in small quantities and in Canned Heat (bulk) They sell HP's: 200gr Gold Dots and 260gr. As with pretty much any ammo right now, availability sucks. But I have used their ammo and am way satisfied with it. 

As for what your Judge can and cannot do, visit theboxotruth.com

They did a bang up job on the Judge, literally! 

My son's coworker just bought a Judge and also couldn't find HP ammo. As I was going to the Orlando Gun Show to look for reloading supplies recently I bought him 50 rounds of 260 HP's from Space Coast bullets. $32 w/tax. As for the 45LC being an SD round: I sure as hell wouldn't want to be thumped in the chest by a round.


----------



## Hoodie

benzuncle said:


> Hoodie, congrats or your purchase. A lot has been covered that I don't need to repeat. georgia-arms.com has 45LC ammo in small quantities and in Canned Heat (bulk) They sell HP's: 200gr Gold Dots and 260gr. As with pretty much any ammo right now, availability sucks. But I have used their ammo and am way satisfied with it.
> 
> As for what your Judge can and cannot do, visit theboxotruth.com
> 
> They did a bang up job on the Judge, literally!
> 
> My son's coworker just bought a Judge and also couldn't find HP ammo. As I was going to the Orlando Gun Show to look for reloading supplies recently I bought him 50 rounds of 260 HP's from Space Coast bullets. $32 w/tax. As for the 45LC being an SD round: I sure as hell wouldn't want to be thumped in the chest by a round.


Hey thanks for the info!!! I had found some .45 hollow point blazers lying around in a feed store close by... the man litteraly had to stick his whole arm inside the shelf to pull out the only box of .45 LC's that had been lying there forever!!! I honestly had to blow off the dust from the box, so im sure they aren't not in a hurry to order a bulk of them anytime soon!!! The gun felt solid and made some pretty ugly holes on the targets, I am willing to trust my life to a .45 Colt after what i saw!!! I later bought some silvertips at a gun show, which is what im using for sd loads and I'm very happy with my gun, i feel that a #4, a buckshot, and 3 .45's can be effective if I'm ever in danger whether in my car or Walking around the ranch. Alot of criticism surrounds the gun do to it's name (The Judge) and it's Super Star roll in Max Payne... but all that aside, its a great little gun!!!


----------



## longbow48

if you are not going to use the 410 with the judge why did you purchase it when a 45ACP would have been just as good if not better. I have had my Judge for a year and 9 months and I have found it to be very good and I feel it would be good for SD. Having a shot gun in the house I found it to be unyielding but to take out the Judge gives a feel of confidence. Small yet menacing. The 410 using 000 buckshot is like having three 380s hitting a person or a "snake" able to pentrate up to around 5 inches in soft tissue ( the FBI Gel Test) I have fired those as well as #4 shot. Hit a bad guy in the face and they will go throught the eyes and into the brain. By by bad guy. I usualy have mine with two 410's and three 45's. By the way the new 3 1/2" cylinder judge can fire the 3 1/2" 410 and they hold 5 shot in the 000 buckshot. Also because of the popularity of the judge sales Federal has come out with a new shell, the Federal Premium 410, with 4, 000 buckshot just as powerful as the 3 shell.


----------

